# Info On 910s,sigma,m&p



## wildcatbrownhound (Nov 24, 2008)

:smt1099I have a chance to buy a S&W 910S 15 shot stainless steel automatic: about two years old; about one box of rounds fired through it. It fires fine. Seems pretty accurate. About $300.00. Guy needs the money. Wanted it to keep in the truck. I like the double action and the external hammer. I like the 15 shots; if you cant get someone off of you with 15 rounds,you dont have a chance anyway. Is this a very good gun to have? I am afraid of the internal hammers which leads to the next thing: doesent the SIGNA and M&P series have a internal hammer? Are they single or double action. What is a good small automatic S&W double action with a external hammer for CC in 9mm or 380? Or another brand? I have been looking at a Bersa. Are they any good? I carry a High Standard 22 mag der. Not very accurate. I wanted something that fired more than two times. A little help please; I am not real gun savy. THANKS TO ALL:smt1099


----------



## Patient_Zero (Mar 14, 2008)

Not sure about the M&P, but the Sigma is double action only, striker fired. It has a pretty good reputation for durability, the heavy trigger pull is the only complaint you'll hear, at least for the VE model.


----------



## wildcatbrownhound (Nov 24, 2008)

Patient_Zero said:


> Not sure about the M&P, but the Sigma is double action only, striker fired. It has a pretty good reputation for durability, the heavy trigger pull is the only complaint you'll hear, at least for the VE model.


:smt1099Havent I seen you on Diesel Place? If not you avatar is over there.


----------



## Patient_Zero (Mar 14, 2008)

wildcatbrownhound said:


> :smt1099Havent I seen you on Diesel Place? If not you avatar is over there.


Nope, I drive a Civic. It's a pretty popular picture though, I've seen it a few times. The only other forums I really spend any time on are Harmony Central, and the Ibanez guitar forums.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I own a 915(preban) for about 15 years, which was the early model of the 910(postban) both are the econamy version of the model 59 and is one of the finest weapons Smith ever made. 

I just bought a M&P 40, yes it has a internal hammer, single action tactical pistol, sweet shooting pistol.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

You'll find a lot of information and comments about S&W Sigma's in the Smith and Wesson forum area. Most people who own and shoot their Sigma will recommend them. they are a well built, economical gun.


----------

